# Raleigh Technium 420



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

Someone brought me a Raleigh Thermal Bonded Aluminum 420 bike last eveining. By the components, I'd guess it's an 87 or so, Diacomp non-aero brake levers, Sugino cranks and Suntour 3000dx deraileurs.

Made in USA. 6061-T8 thermal bonded tubes
Rims are 27” Weinman 116 alloy quick release

The bike is my size and except for a sorely neglected chain, looks to be in very good condition.

Upon my visiual inspection, the frame appears to be aluminum main triangle with steel rear. Bad news is another set of 27 inch rims. I do so hate those...

Good news is, long drop outs! Like a kid at Christmas, I can't go to bed til everything is stripped and cleaned. Would have finished the fixed build but I can't find my spoke tool to redish?? (I hate it when I don't put a tool back where it's supposed to go!)

Anyone ever have one of these? A quick Google and ebay view only turned up a couple and both of those 420's had no downtube shifter bosses like mine has. Mine also has a chain hanger and a pump peg, both of which were not on either of the two examples I was able to dig up. 

Are thes bonded tubes going to "unbond" on me?? 

I didn't make any before pic's but I'll do some after build pics this weekend when I take her out for a fixed half century shake out ride.

I'm getting way too many retro rides... I gotta go buy something new....Soon!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I know nothing about the Raleigh but my job now has me in Greensboro a couple of times per month. I want to see your collection one of these days


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*My collection has gone from...*

state of the art stuff (mainly tri bikes) to 80's discards over the past 5 years. I'm down to only two funny bikes at the moment. Be glad to give you the tour.

I haven't been in Greensboro much over the past decade either, so I'll have to check with Cycles d'oro (LBS) there for the best routes for a good ride. Or we'll travel down the road 45 min to my house and go from there to Pilot Mtn.

PM anytime and I'll see what I can schedule.


----------



## chaduardo (Jan 9, 2003)

I've had a 460 model for about 3 years that has been set up as a fixie and a light tourer. Mine has downtube shifter brazeons, and the original head tube color was a mauve-ish (I recently repainted it yellow just for fun). Frame size is 25", and I weigh 170 lbs.

Anyway, no problems at all with the frame, and other people that I've talked to have also had no problems. Enjoy the ride!


----------

